# 2 SSBBWs @ Pizza Hut



## biggirlsrock (May 24, 2014)

Went to dinner at Pizza Hut tonight. 2 SSBBWs came in & sat at the table next to me. They ordered the following: 1 order mozzarella sticks, 1 order waffle fries, double order of breadsticks, 1 large pepperoni pizza, 1 large sausage pizza, 1 large fettuccini alfredo, and 1 double order cinnamon bread sticks. I was in awe!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 24, 2014)

biggirlsrock said:


> Went to dinner at Pizza Hut tonight. 2 SSBBWs came in & sat at the table next to me. They ordered the following: 1 order mozzarella sticks, 1 order waffle fries, double order of breadsticks, 1 large pepperoni pizza, 1 large sausage pizza, 1 large fettuccini alfredo, and 1 double order cinnamon bread sticks. I was in awe!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:



Did you follow them into the can too? lol sheesh


----------



## KittyKitten (May 24, 2014)

My arteries clogged up after reading all of that!


----------



## bbwsrule (May 24, 2014)

That was some prodigious eating to be sure. It seems likely that the OP could learn what they ordered, since they sat next to him, by seeing/overhearing.
I don't see how this anonymous report violates their privacy.


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 25, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Did you follow them into the can too? lol sheesh



I was already at my table. Hard not to notice all that was put in front of them. I left before they did, so they could have eaten it all or taken a big doggie bag home. Don't make me out to be something I'm not.


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 25, 2014)

bbwsrule said:


> That was some prodigious eating to be sure. It seems likely that the OP could learn what they ordered, since they sat next to him, by seeing/overhearing.
> I don't see how this anonymous report violates their privacy.



Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## bigirlover (May 25, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Did you follow them into the can too? lol sheesh



A lil judgy, no?


----------



## KittyKitten (May 25, 2014)

bigirlover said:


> A lil judgy, no?




Don't worry about it. You didn't say anything wrong. It's your attraction. Not like you posted pics of the females eating or their names. 

I saw a sexy hunk shopping at the grocery store yesterday, I couldn't help but sneak peeks at him. Human nature.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 26, 2014)

bigirlover said:


> A lil judgy, no?




Just looking at it from the standpoint that he listened to exactly what they ordered, remembered it and was able to recall it hours later. Its like reading one of those weight gain stories on various websites.

I can understand if there's a cute girl nearby and you check her out, but listening intently to everything she says, remembering it later and posting on the internet.....eh, not something I'd do.

Not an invasion of privacy by any means unless he was leaning over their booth with the Natasfan look on his face, mashing his hands together and laughing maniacally.


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 26, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Just looking at it from the standpoint that he listened to exactly what they ordered, remembered it and was able to recall it hours later. Its like reading one of those weight gain stories on various websites.
> 
> I can understand if there's a cute girl nearby and you check her out, but listening intently to everything she says, remembering it later and posting on the internet.....eh, not something I'd do.
> 
> Not an invasion of privacy by any means unless he was leaning over their booth with the Natasfan look on his face, mashing his hands together and laughing maniacally.



I could see if I had posted what they looked like, how hot it was to watch them eat, (which I didn't do, BTW), or something along those lines. I didn't. All I did was post what they had ordered. Only thing I said was that I was in awe, because that was a helluva lot of food. 

For you to say that I sat there & was listening intently is foolish, because you weren't there. I was sitting maybe 3 feet from them, so a little hard NOT to hear what they were saying. I made no mention of what either girl looked like either. Think you jumped the gun on this one dude.


----------



## mediaboy (May 27, 2014)

Well I came so who cares


----------



## loopytheone (May 27, 2014)

I love how incredibly defensive some people here are getting over one joking comment. If you had just shrugged it off and gone 'haha, yeah yeah' then I would be inclined to believe that you had just happened to over hear something. The fact that you are getting so defensive and going to such lengths to explain yourself suggests that you actually were creeping on them. So good going on managing to convince the women here of that with your uber-defensiveness.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 27, 2014)

biggirlsrock said:


> I could see if I had posted what they looked like, how hot it was to watch them eat, (which I didn't do, BTW), or something along those lines. I didn't. All I did was post what they had ordered. Only thing I said was that I was in awe, because that was a helluva lot of food.
> 
> For you to say that I sat there & was listening intently is foolish, because you weren't there. I was sitting maybe 3 feet from them, so a little hard NOT to hear what they were saying. I made no mention of what either girl looked like either. Think you jumped the gun on this one dude.



A thousand pardons monsieur


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 27, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> A thousand pardons monsieur



No prob man!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (May 28, 2014)

This is basically why I sit far from all skinny people when dining. Don't need the negativity or creepage.


----------



## mp7251 (May 28, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> This is basically why I sit far from all skinny people when dining. Don't need the negativity or creepage.



I don't believe the original poster was doing anything other than relaying a SSBBW encounter. That is one of the reasons I don't post much anymore. People read into things out of context and go on the attack mode and influence others into thinking that someone must be a creep. Must be nice to be God and know what another's intent is.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 28, 2014)

An "ssbbw encounter"? Lmao


----------



## mp7251 (May 28, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> An "ssbbw encounter"? Lmao



You illustrate my point perfectly. You thought it was funny, I didn't. I meant that it was just a chance meeting and no harm was intended. I don't like the people on here who need to vilify others without knowing them or their intentions.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 28, 2014)

I'm tired of "admirers" treating fat people as spectacles and wanking fodder. How about approaching these "SSBBW's" and saying hi? Or....would that be too much?


----------



## Blackjack (May 28, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm tired of "admirers" treating fat people as spectacles and wanking fodder. How about approaching these "SSBBW's" and saying hi? Or....would that be too much?



Saying hi makes them more human and we want to keep them sexual objects as much as possible.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 28, 2014)

But I suppose thin women go through the same sort of objectification in other scenarios.


----------



## J_Underscore (May 28, 2014)

I'm just wondering what would go after the 'hi' lol what kind of conversation can you have with someone sitting waiting for / eating their food.
... then again the old 'I think you're pretty, would you like to get coffee sometime' would work perfectly given the place.


----------



## bigmac (May 28, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm tired of "admirers" treating fat people as spectacles and wanking fodder. How about approaching these "SSBBW's" and saying hi? Or....would that be too much?




Its hard to approach women in situations other than bars, clubs, or social events where its expected. 




J_Underscore said:


> I'm *just wondering what would go after the 'hi' lol* what kind of conversation can you have with someone sitting waiting for / eating their food.



Yes!




J_Underscore said:


> ... then again the old 'I think you're pretty, would you like to get coffee sometime' would work perfectly given the place.



But which one are you going to say this to. Its a no win situation.

This is why I usually waited for women to talk to me first.


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 28, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I love how incredibly defensive some people here are getting over one joking comment. If you had just shrugged it off and gone 'haha, yeah yeah' then I would be inclined to believe that you had just happened to over hear something. The fact that you are getting so defensive and going to such lengths to explain yourself suggests that you actually were creeping on them. So good going on managing to convince the women here of that with your uber-defensiveness.



First, I don't think I was getting defensive, second, I wasn't the only one who made a comment about it, and third, it wasn't a joking comment. Oh, and I'm glad you can speak for every woman on this site.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 28, 2014)

Me, personally, as a fat woman....

...if I was alone and eating, I'd sure love a nice friendly chat with someone.

...if I were with company, it's the same as how guys approach my thin gfs.....you impress both ladies with humor and kindness and "wallah!" The seal is broken and you're allowed to continue to chat to the lady of your choosing, meanwhile including the friend. Sociology 101 and mating behaviors lol


----------



## bigmac (May 29, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Me, personally, as a fat woman....
> 
> ...if I was alone and eating, I'd sure love a nice friendly chat with someone.
> 
> ...if I were with company, it's the same as how guys approach my thin gfs.....*you impress both ladies with humor and kindness *and "wallah!" The seal is broken and you're allowed to continue to chat to the lady of your choosing, meanwhile including the friend. Sociology 101 and mating behaviors lol




Only a tiny fraction of the male population has the ability to _impress with humor and kindness_ in 30 seconds or less.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2014)

Huzzah! I've been impressed by many men that were trying to get my thin gfs. I've been danced with, hit on, chatted with....just so these guys could get a chance at my thin gf lol I find it rather amusing. I always tell my gf "oh gosh....here's another" lol


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2014)

I believe that FAs are overwhelmingly introverted and intimidated by their taste in women. I get told I'm beautiful, but am called a "fat whore" in public by driveby boys. I don't understand why the hate toward fat women is more common than compliments and kindness. 

Every FA I have met has treated me as less than a woman. You're a number in a scale that inhales food. Nothing more, nothing less. Oh. And have babies. Your mind matters naught. Your passions aren't heard. I feel FAs fetishize fat so much and when they get it - they want it the way they envisioned it (soft, sweaty, hairy, whatever....I've heard it all). It has prompted my weight loss and not allowing my weight to dictate my life.


----------



## bigmac (May 29, 2014)

When I was young I couldn't talk to women. I used to hang out at punk and heavy metal clubs where no one could talk -- at least then I'd be on an equal footing with the more social guys. I'd just stand next to cute fat chicks and hope they initiate contact.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2014)

I'm attracted to older men. Older men that are educated, opinionated, and confident. They like skinny, young chicks. There's a disconnect lol. I just keep a smile on my face when I pass a nice looking man. I don't go to nursing homes or AARP conventions looking for someone suitable. Lol


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 29, 2014)

Look, I'm not out to meet anyone. I didn't gawk at these women. I didn't come home & beat off to these women. They were 2 women together. Mother and daughter, sister & sister, friend & friend, I don't know. I was with someone as well. They were loud, they were at best 3 feet away from me. I heard their order, it was hard not to, I didn't lean over to hear, making sure I heard every word they said. When their food came out, I didn't sit there & stare at them, I was too busy diving into a stuffed crust pizza myself.

I ONLY posted it here because - 1) it was an insane amount of food, and 2) this IS the weight board, right?  If I had known I would've been crucified for posting it, I never would have, hindsight being 20/20 & all. :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 29, 2014)

biggirlsrock said:


> Look, I'm not out to meet anyone. I didn't gawk at these women. I didn't come home & beat off to these women. They were 2 women together. Mother and daughter, sister & sister, friend & friend, I don't know. I was with someone as well. They were loud, they were at best 3 feet away from me. I heard their order, it was hard not to, I didn't lean over to hear, making sure I heard every word they said. When their food came out, I didn't sit there & stare at them, I was too busy diving into a stuffed crust pizza myself.
> 
> I ONLY posted it here because - 1) it was an insane amount of food, and 2) this IS the weight board, right?  If I had known I would've been crucified for posting it, I never would have, hindsight being 20/20 & all. :doh:



You should have said this first, makes a lot more sense lol


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 29, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I love how incredibly defensive some people here are getting over one joking comment. If you had just shrugged it off and gone 'haha, yeah yeah' then I would be inclined to believe that you had just happened to over hear something. The fact that you are getting so defensive and going to such lengths to explain yourself suggests that you actually were creeping on them. So good going on managing to convince the women here of that with your uber-defensiveness.



If it WAS a joking comment, I wouldn't have minded. I can take a joke right there with the best of them. Of course, you wouldn't know that would you, as you wouldn't know me if you bumped into me on the street. But it wasn't meant as a joke, otherwise KHayes wouldn't have posted - "A thousand pardons monsieur" *WHICH, I might add, was a total class act thing to do, & yes, I PM him about it AND thanked him for that.

*I have EVERY right to defend myself if I feel I am being attacked for no reason. *You* on the other hand, read one thing, and boy you jumped on that fucking bandwagon quick, didn't you? Don't break a leg jumping off!!!


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2014)

Jesus, can't a guy creep on women in peace? Why do you all have to act like objectifying random women is such a horrible thing?


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 29, 2014)

lol.. I don't think you were creeping.. or being a troll. It is natural. 

Shit, unless the restaurant is particularly noisey, you will almost always here the conversations of the people in the other boths/tables around you, let alone their food order.


----------



## Saoirse (May 29, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> Jesus, can't a guy creep on women in peace? Why do you all have to act like objectifying random women is such a horrible thing?



whoooaaa Beej, easy on that high horse there. The dude explained himself. He wasn't jerking it next to them. He wasnt creepin in their space and he wasnt drooling on their table. They were just feet away, loud enough for him to overhear their order and it interested him so he posted about it ON THE WEIGHT BOARD.

GTFO yourself. :bow:


----------



## mp7251 (May 29, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm attracted to older men. Older men that are educated, opinionated, and confident. They like skinny, young chicks. There's a disconnect lol. I just keep a smile on my face when I pass a nice looking man. I don't go to nursing homes or AARP conventions looking for someone suitable. Lol



Maybe that nice looking man didn't like being smiled at like he was a porkchop. Did you say hi or anything? A little different when it's on the other foot?


----------



## FatAndProud (May 29, 2014)

mp7251 said:


> Maybe that nice looking man didn't like being smiled at like he was a porkchop. Did you say hi or anything? A little different when it's on the other foot?



I did say hello


----------



## bigmac (May 30, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm attracted to older men. Older men that are educated, opinionated, and confident. They like skinny, young chicks. There's a disconnect lol. I just keep a smile on my face when I pass a nice looking man. I don't go to nursing homes or AARP conventions looking for someone suitable. Lol



Its nice to see that at least some women appreciate us old-timers.


----------



## meepmeep (May 30, 2014)

Anndddd... This is why dimensions sucks. Head on over to fantasy feeder, they are else judgy.


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 30, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> Jesus, can't a guy creep on women in peace? Why do you all have to act like objectifying random women is such a horrible thing?



Now THIS is fuckin' FUNNY!!! Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 30, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> You should have said this first, makes a lot more sense lol



Who knew...:doh:


----------



## dharmabean (May 30, 2014)

bigmac said:


> Its hard to approach women in situations other than bars, clubs, or social events where its expected.



Not really. The only thing hard about the approach is what you do to make it harder on yourself. I'd love to be approached, never happens. Makes a girl think there's something terribly wrong with her. . . When in reality is the guy saying, "It's hard to approach women in situations..." 

*Who knew?
*



FatAndProud said:


> Me, personally, as a fat woman....
> ...if I was alone and eating, I'd sure love a nice friendly chat with someone.



*Pretty much this right here ^.*



FatAndProud said:


> ....Every FA I have met has treated me as less than a woman. You're a number in a scale that inhales food. Nothing more, nothing less. Oh. And have babies. Your mind matters naught. Your passions aren't heard. I feel FAs fetishize fat so much and when they get it - they want it the way they envisioned it (soft, sweaty, hairy, whatever....I've heard it all). It has prompted my weight loss and not allowing my weight to dictate my life.



I have experienced this as well. "Nothing more, nothing less." It's a horrible reality and it hurts.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2014)

Girl I don't mean any harm all I wanted to do was say hello.


----------

